# Eco Aqualizer - is it for real?



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i keep seeing the thing for sale in magazines and onlinewww.ecoaqualizer.com/aquarium.htm
is this thing for real, has anyone used it are heard anything about it, it sounds too good to be ture, but hey i thought the same thing about my Eheim!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Two things

1. Please run a search for this product, it has been discussed ad nauseum.

2. Please use caps when appropriate and spell check your posts. This is an international community and your version of English is hard to read. 

Thanks


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's a copy/paste...

There are some "technologies" floating around now that I would call religions, not technology. I've found that these mainly include crystals and magnets.

Some of these systems include the Eco Aqualizer (a series of rare earth magnets mounted inside a PVC tube) - magnets, and the "*P*locher *En*ergy *Ac*cumulator," known as Penac - crystals.

Both are projected to work the same way... as far as I can figure out, they assert that billions of molecules in any ecosystem form complex patterns and links, and in a closed system, the molecules get all "mushed" together over time, losing their natural patterns and arrangement... and this either directly or indirectly (or both) causes poor tank health. The Eco Aqualizer purports to "break apart" and "renew" the "mushed up" molecules and rearrange them in such a way as to make the tank healthier by running water through a tube with a series of rare earth magnets mounted and embedded in the tube. (Their "demonstration" even suggests that toxic substances get stuck inside "mushed up" molecules making it so they can't be filtered out by mechanical, chemical, or biological filtration!)

Penac is supposed to work the same way, but it's even more bizarre. A man named Roland Plocher from Meersburg, Germany invented a super secret device called the "Plocher Apparatus." No one has seen the inside of this machine or seen any schematics on how it works. Nevertheless, he uses this machine to make powders called Penac. He believes that "holograms" of molecules in a renewed, natural state can be transferred from substances into the Penac powder, then the Penac powder can transfer those holographic patterns back into the water or soil to (just like the Eco Aqualizer) "renew" the mushed-up molecular patterns and "xerox copy" the renewed or refreshed holographic molecular patterns from the Penac to the water/soil. (If you look into Crystal Therapy, you'll find it's grounded in the same beliefs; Penac is basically "Crystal Therapy for soil.")

Some investigation into the Penac powders have revealed them to be either crushed quartz or crushed calcium carbonate.

The problem with these "technologies" is that it is impossible to scientifically test them. They instead rely on the faith in the beliefs of the people who invented (or "discovered") them. Not science, not technology... religion.

Take a look at this if you've never seen it:

http://www.alexchiu.com/eternallife/index.html

Rare earth magnet product, and the guy is completely serious. To me, it's absolutely no different than the Eco Aqualizer or Penac. It's religion.

Now, keep in mind, I don't think this *absolutely completely 100%* guarantees that rare earth magnets and so called "holographic powders" might not provide SOME type of benefit to a tank. It's just that if they do, there's absolutely no scientific data available at the present time to demonstrate what the benefits are or how they come about. For example, Penac is sold in the Aquarium Trade by ADA, and they recommend sprinkling a thin layer of it down before laying the substrate on top of it. But some people have long used dolomite (Calcium Magnesium Carbonate) the exact same way... sprinkle a layer down, then put the substrate on top. What's not to say the benefits of Penac vs. Dolomite are not one in the same?


----------

